# My Father.....



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

My father passed away today. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers, and especially that I am well enough to help my sisters and get thru the services, etc. It's a 500 mile flight.Thank you. ~ Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((((Marilyn))))))))))))So very sorry for this loss.Got ya covered...... like a blanket







 BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear this, Marilyn.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

My condolences, Marilyn.







Sending prayers your way for a safe trip and comfort during this time.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

((((HUG))))Don't forget to take care of yourself while you're trying to help your sisters at this difficult time.Take care...I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.Take careLinda


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I'm so sorry for your loss, My Prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Marilyn,So sorry for your loss.Thoughts are with you.Love Mike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

My condolences Marilyn my heart goes out to you.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Marilyn: thoughts and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Sorry for your loss Marilyn...We'll be thinking about you.Nat


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2001)

Sorry, posted in error.


----------

